# Coolest Mouse ever!



## ReformedWretch (Jul 7, 2006)

Picked this up tonight and I simply am amazed by it. I cannot recomend it enough!

Air mouse

[Edited on 7-8-2006 by houseparent]


----------



## turmeric (Jul 7, 2006)

_Die Fledermaus?_

Now I wonder if they can sell me a real air guitar!

[Edited on 7-8-2006 by turmeric]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 8, 2006)

I've got one to sell, Meg, but it's gonna cost ya!


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 8, 2006)

I hope you got it here:

http://www.woot.com/


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 8, 2006)

No!!!!

How can they offer it for that price?!?!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 8, 2006)

Well, I now have a second one on the way.


----------

